# Where to buy layout materials?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all,

Looking to get back into aquascaping. Where can I buy the _best_ stones and driftwood?

Thanks


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Check out Angelfins they have a wide variety of driftwood and aquascaping stones.


----------

